# Epoxy river table mold...



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

I am having a difficult time locating 4×8 sheets of melamine. Can I use Formica for the mold or, should I just go with 3/4" mdf and line it with Tyvek sheathing tape?

Thanks all!


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

my local home depot, lowes, and menard's all carry 4×8 melamine. Are you far from a big box store?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Epoxy will/can bond to formica. Maybe not to the super smooth super shiny laminate, not sure there. I even had it bond to melamine on one pour and had broken off chunks of melamine stuck in my pour as I separated it from the form. It will not bond to tyvek.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

Thanks y'all. Yes I have HD and Lowe's close by but only get blank stares when I ask for it.

I guess I will just do tyvek tape on mdf.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Thought every BORG on planet had this nasty stuff?
Maybe your not asking the right person?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Veranda-Melamine-White-Panel-Common-3-4-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-Actual-750-in-x-49-in-x-97-in-461877/100070209

or

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Melamine-Board-Actual-0-75-in-x-49-in-x-8-08-ft/3605066

Use the isle and bay for your local store to find it.

PS - There are a lot of surfaces that can used as mold, provided you add a couple coats of paste wax on top as mold release? Test and you will see for sure.

Have used 6mil plastic sheeting from BORG for epoxy vacuum bag work for decades. 10mil is better as can stretch it and break minimal adhesion that might get created, but most stores don't stock it. As long you don't allow epoxy to flow around a fold/crease, it peels away easily.

Best Luck.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

Cap,

Thanks for the links! When I did a search on the HD and Lowe's websites, the only thing I would get were the shelves. At Lowe's, they were offering to ship to my local store for $95.

Your link to Lowe's showed me found sheets at the next store over from mine. Awesome man, thanks again.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

if you are not in a hurry to get your project started,
I would suggest you purchase a rattle can of "Mold Release" 
from your local art supply house or an online source.
especially if you think you will be doing more epoxy projects in the future.
if you don't want to do that, you can apply a liberal coating of hand rubbed
furniture wax to the parts where the epoxy will come in contact with the mold.
looking forward to following your journey in this fascinating project.

.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Whooooooooaaaaaa *DUDE !!*










THAT is one big project !!
have you poured epoxy before ?
please keep us in the loop with this project.
(I"m not even going to ask about the logistics of handling it once it is poured).
it is AWESOME !

.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Whooooooooaaaaaa *DUDE !!*
> 
> - John Smith


?? Put your glasses on….


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

LOL if I put my glasses on, it would look even MORE bigger !!

I hope that Sainte can make a project out of it and document
the entire process. it's looking great so far !

my local WoodCraft has an African Teak slab just about that big
for $1500 and I keep waiting for the price to go down. (waaayyyyy down).

.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> LOL if I put my glasses on, it would look even MORE bigger !!
> 
> - John Smith


I think LeeRoy was suggesting glasses because the DUDE is a female.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

Haha no I'm a guy, that's my wife standing by the slab.

It's Parota wood and my very first epoxy project


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

My wife got me started building planters during quarantine, then shutters then new porch lights followed by a new doorbell system.

During the planter builds, I got commissioned to build herb beds. Gave them a little twist by using plastic deck boards to make skids so they could be moved around the yard. Lots of people stopped to talk about the projects with one lady wanting me to put shutters on her house. Wife told me NO! Because if the lady's house burned down, I'd get sued so I passed on the job.

Our oldest graduates medical school in December so I am making this table for her. I plan on taking a lot of pics and making a book to go with the table for her. Maybe one day she will pass it on to one of her kids. Then they can look at my old wrinkled ass in the book.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Sainte, welcome to the forum !!
I'm sure all of your projects will be an inspiration to many.
looking forward to following your journey in this one.
pouring epoxy is an adventure by itself. do your research and don't rush it.
you don't get too many chances for a "do over" if you make a mistake.
(and yes, I knew it was a female in the photo).

.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome!

I was out by the Miss River today and came across this piece.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Epoxy tables are pretty much a passing fad. I'm not say you should build one and have fun just don't be surprised if it turns into a white elephant.
All new and old woodworkers I know hope to build heirloom furniture. I have seen my work from 25 years ago and it's pretty beat up and wouldn't keep it in my house.
If your new to the craft stay small in your projects don't get too big too fast. 
There's one place I know here in So Cal that sells Parota In Carlsbad? 
I has to ban myself from there.
Good Luck


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Food for thought. I've used 'dry erase board sheets' under epoxy glue-ups. I haven't had a issue with epoxy glues stickin to the sheets.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

Had a little epoxy left over after the pour, why waste it, figured I'd make either coasters or serving trays to go with the table


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - that is going to be one awesome looking table !!
thanks for the update.

.


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

Worth every second of building it!


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

I must have gotten a bug!

Found this piece of mesquite wood which I think will make a great foyer table.

Anyone care to offer ideas? I am game to any and all suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - that turned out REALLY nice !!
you have every right to be proud of your craftsmanship.
looking forward to seeing your next projects.
thanks for the update !!


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

Thank you very much!

She was speechless when I revealed it to her. All of her friends say they love it and now want me to make them one…...I'm not sure if that's good or bad considering the cost of materials AND toting it 900 miles.


----------



## knottyboomer (Dec 16, 2020)

Awesome table and spectacular epoxy pour. What grit did you sand it to before applying a finish?


----------



## Sainte (May 27, 2020)

> Awesome table and spectacular epoxy pour. What grit did you sand it to before applying a finish?
> 
> - knottyboomer


I started at 180 then 220, 320 and finally 400 on the wood and epoxy.

I continued with a 2000 grit wet sand and finished with a 3000? Grit MacGuire's compound and a buffer at 600rpm.

I took my time on the wet sanding and polishing. Also learned to NOT use vinegar winded on the table. It dulled the epoxy quickly. Water and a terry cloth or microfiber only.

I finished the wood with Rubios Monocoat, awesome stuff.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

That turned out great. Don't forget to post it in the projects section


----------

